# sound driver problem[moved from vista]



## buront (May 3, 2008)

hello all. im not exactly sure what happened to my sound driver, but it stopped working today. the driver that i had installed (which is still the one offered by asus) plays all sound as static. when i updated the driver, i got a problem code 10 and now my sound card is disabled. my card is an onboard CM6501. below is the error log windows is giving me. thank you in advance.

Description:
Windows was able to successfully install device driver software, but the driver software encountered a problem when it tried to run. The problem code is 10.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	PnPDeviceProblemCode
Architecture:	x86
Hardware Id:	USB\VID_0D8C&PID_0201&REV_0010&MI_00
Setup class GUID:	{4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
PnP problem code:	0000000A
Driver name:	usbaudio.sys
Driver version:	6.0.6001.18000
Driver date:	01-21-2008
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: sound driver problem*

Welcome to TSF Techsupportforum.com (Vista Support)

post the dxdiag file 
start ( type in start search ) dxdiag save all info 

gto the device manager and see if there are any other yellow flags 
start ( type in start search ) device manager show hidden device's 

regards 

warlordfmike


----------



## buront (May 3, 2008)

*Re: sound driver problem*

thanks for the welcome. i checked my device manager, and no other flags aside from my scanner and printer which i currently have disabled because the driver cds are still buried from my recent move.

the dxdiag logs are attached. i rolled back to my original drivers and updated and saved a log of each.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: sound driver problem*

ok were do u download the driver and do u know what brand it is 
i cant find it 

regards 

warlordfmike


----------



## buront (May 3, 2008)

*Re: sound driver problem*

C-Media CM6501 Audio Driver V6.0.07.0207 for Windows Vista and Windows 64bit Vista

thats the driver i had from asus. the other one was what windows found with the update driver command.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: sound driver problem*

ok whats the mainboard model# im going to look on there site and see if i can find the other company that makes the chip 

sorry for the run around 

regards 

warlordfmike


----------



## buront (May 3, 2008)

*Re: sound driver problem*

no worries, i apprieciate the help.

the board is a m2n-sli, there are a few different versions out, but it says its a limited edition with am2 socket and nvidia nforce 560 sli. part number is 90-mib320-g0aay0gz if that helps.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: sound driver problem*

ok try this driver file 
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

and i think ur mainboard is a model# M2N-SLI heres a link to the board it self check the 
mainboard and see if it looks like it and u can do this by look at were thing are at 
http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=101&l3=573&l4=0&model=1854&modelmenu=1

regards 

warlordfmike


----------



## buront (May 3, 2008)

*Re: sound driver problem*

the link you provided took me to bios updates. im assuming you meant to send me somewhere else, what driver were you trying to send me to?

edit: yes, the m2n-sli is the motherboard i have.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: sound driver problem*

my bad u should have click on audio but thats ok take this link to download the drivers 
http://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/C-MediaCM6501_Audio_V60070207_vista.zip

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=M2N-SLI&type=map&mapindex=1
gto this link and there should be bios / audio and etc click on audio
and see if u had downloaded the wrong driver because i want there to drivers for u and thought that the drivers are 32 and 64 bit there not..

regards 

warlordfmike:wave:


----------



## buront (May 3, 2008)

*Re: sound driver problem*

i didnt notice that there were 64 and 32bit versions. downloading now, hopefully the problem is something as simple as me downloading the wrong version. im getting a really poor download rate from that site though, so it will be awhile before i can say if this did or did not do the trick.


----------



## buront (May 3, 2008)

*Re: sound driver problem*

no luck. everything looks like its running ok in device manager, but all sound that is being output is just static, which is why i tried to update the driver in the first place. any ideas on what i should try next?


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: sound driver problem*

ok now were geting some were lol one issue to another lmao 

ok dont install any new drivers yet but i would tell u to install mainboard driver take the 
links above to download 

sure its not the file ur playing (( as i have some wma files and there like that 
now ur issue could be the driver have u tryed to update again from the device manager 
by right clicking on the sound card and clicking update 

and what does the sound card say as far as a name is 

regards 

warlordfmike


----------



## buront (May 3, 2008)

*Re: sound driver problem*

the sound card is listed as C-Media CM6501 Like Sound Decive in the device manager. the problem isnt in a music file as it does the same with windows sounds and my games.

i also checked the speakers themselves, which were fine. i checked the other jacks on the card and the same problem is there as well.

im at work at the moment, i'll try updating the drivers when i get home. are there any precautions i need to take before installing them? i have nevenr had to work with bios updates or mainboard drivers before.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: sound driver problem*

yes dont install the bios update im not able to tell how to do them but i can tell u 
to install the mainboard drivers just install them 

wait tell placehold gets here 
he can tell u how or what to do with bios update and give some more info on the
sound issue 

regards 

warlordfmike


----------



## buront (May 3, 2008)

any ideas as to why the oply sound output i get is static?


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey buront

Ok it could be that the output settings have been changed somehow
try this

1. *Start\Control Panel* and in the search area type *sound*
2. Select *Manage Audio Devices*
3. On you screen it should tell you what playback device you are using and it should tell you if its working. If its not working post straight back
4. Ok now select the device being used and select properties










5. Click the advanced tab ans select *test*
6. If there is something wrong with the speakers then you should hear static, if not then there is something wrong with the drivers
7. Select general tab and select *Properties*
8. A new window will open up, Select *Driver* tab
9. Select update driver,If after updating the driver it does not improve try rolling it back.

Please post your results

Regards




Craig


----------



## buront (May 3, 2008)

when i ran the test, there was no sound.

updating the driver that windows finds results in a code 10 and disables my sound device.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

What was the status of the device in the window? Did it say working?










Also can you tell me what you have in your device manager for sound?

1. Start and type *Device*
2. Select device manager and under sound










Regards




Craig


----------



## buront (May 3, 2008)

yes according to the device window, everything is working.

the only thing in my device manager under sound is C-Media CM6501 Like Sound Decive.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok now i looked at the device driver download that warlordfmike advised off so i decided to post a link to the  C-Media CM6501 Like USB Audio Driver instead to see if this would rectify it firstly

Also here are some preinstalled audio bundles

http://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/Audio_Card/Drivers/Xonar_U1_V61282012LO06_Vista.zip
http://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/Audio_Card/Drivers/Xonar_U1_V61282012_Vista_LO04.zip

Now it also looks like its not set for playback

1. Start\Control Panel and in the search area type sound
2. Select Manage Audio Devices
3. On you screen it should tell you what playback device you are using and it should tell you if its working. 
4. ok now select the device you want to use
5. Select properties
6. At the bottom there is a drop down menu called *Device Useage*
7. Select *Enable* and select apply and ok

Regards




Craig


----------



## buront (May 3, 2008)

i have to apologize, earlier when i said when i ran the test it didn't make any sound, i was mistaken. i had the speakers muted because all they do is make the static noise. i went ahead and tried the driver packages anyway. the first is a dead link, and the second said the card wasnt compatible with the driver.

edit: i don't know why the cmedia driver is only giving me static now, it is the same driver i had a few days ago when it was working properly. i did try a system restore to a point where the sound was working, but nothing changed as far as the audio issue.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

ok im sorry for this and my dead link which one is the dead link 
and post the dxdiag file again 

and then i want u to uninstall the the sound card from the device manager 
and then use WINDOWS to reinstall it and see what the driver verison is and lets 
see what the new driver verison is and lets try to find something in the middle 
that maynot do this 

i will stay up all night to fix this and not make this my top issue on this site 

regards 

warlordfmike 

p.s. sorry that


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

warlordfmike said:


> ok im sorry for this and my dead link which one is the dead link
> and post the dxdiag file again
> 
> and then i want u to uninstall the the sound card from the device manager
> ...


ok i have gone to cmedia site and they dont this model and do they 
vista sound card drivers this is wried 

but i have found beta drivers u could try them 
download 1
download 2
download 3

and heres were i found the deta drivers 
the forum i found


do u buy this computer with vista or did u upgrade to vista ?? 

use snipping tools to get a screenshot of ur device manager 
and other thing such as the screenshots that placehold posted

start ( type in start search ) snipping tool 

its a easy tool to use:grin: 

regards 

warlordfmike:wave:


----------



## buront (May 3, 2008)

i ran into a problem when i uninstalled the sound driver, when i try to install a new driver it cannot detect a sound device, like this:
















i tried this before and found a way to get around it, but this whole thing has me pretty frustrated and i have forgot how i managed to do so.

a couple other photos you requested

















i did buy this computer with vista premium, its approximately 4 months old and i havent had any problems with it until this issue came up.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok select uninstall, reboot your machine leave it for 10 minutes
Reboot again and see if the marker has dissappeared from device manager

Regards




Craig


----------



## buront (May 3, 2008)

uninstalling and rebooting did not help.


----------



## buront (May 3, 2008)

ok i remembered what i did before and have the cmedia driver installed again. the drivers warlordfmike provided are still to plug in a proper device.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

hmm i lost placehold should be here sometime soon 

regards 

warlordfmike 

p.s.. pray for my mom


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey Buront

I apologise for going MIA

Have been rushed the past while
Ok there is some good news and some bad news

These C-Media Drivers seem to rectifying the exact same issue you have however it looks like the C-Media devices for vista are becoming corrupt somehow and people are finding buying a new sound card the only option

Try updating the drivers again in device manager

Start and type *Device manager* and hit enter, Go down to the driver with the exclamation mark and select *Update driver*

Then post the driver details here for me, It does however look like a hardware issue with the actual sound card

Regards




Craig


----------



## buront (May 3, 2008)

the picture i posted above is the driver that windows tries to install when it updates my driver. do you need anything else?

also when you say the drivers are becoming corrupt, is that a hardware problem, a driver problem, or a compatability problem? is there a chance that a future driver could fix the issue?

when i try to install the drivers you posted, i just get a messege asking me to plug in a cmedia device.

either way, thank you both for the help.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

If you only bought the product 4 months ago there should be a years warranty on it, the issue looks to be hardware related and it looks like the software is corrupt, then obviously the computer cannot read the device now. The only way i can see others getting around this is by buying a new sound card. 

Again if its in warranty they should replace the parts for you

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

hey there everone im with placehold on this one 

regards 

warlordfmike 

p.s... pray for my mom


----------

